# Ortema Ortho Max Jacket Erfahrungen



## ollum104 (6. September 2013)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob sich schon jemand das Jacket rausgelassen hat?

link 

Verarbeitung schaut gut aus, Preis ist recht happig.

Wichtig wäre mir halt, dass man einen Leatt drüber tragen kann. 
Ich hab mir bereits einige Jacken geholt (POC Spine, 661 evo pressure, Dainese).

Dir POC wäre die erste Wahl gewesen, da der Rückenprotektor richtig schön lang war. Aber: Leatt passt leider nicht drüber. 

Vielleicht hat das Ding schon mal jemand testen können.


----------



## KaskiaRacing (6. September 2013)

@ollum104,

ich habe mir das Jacket letztes Jahr bestellt, aufgrund eines Wechsels auf Leatt Neckbrace. Ich habe die Jacke jedoch wieder zurück geschickt, weil ich die Polsterung an Armen, Schultern und Brust unzureichend finde. Ansonsten sitzt das Teil klasse! Der Rückenprotektor ist super und sehr schön lang. Die Beweglichkeit finde ich auch super. Ich hätte die Jacke behalten, wenn gerade der Brustbereich besser verpackt wäre. Der Genickschutz passte auch sehr vernünftig über den Rückenprotektor, wobei ich das nur zu Hause in der Wohnung anprobiert habe und einmal die Straße rauf und runter gerollt bin.

Ich habe nun die Leatt Body Armour Jacke. Macht auf mich einen soliden Eindruck und hat vor allem im Brustbereich eine Stufe 2 Protektion. Finde ich nicht schlecht, wenn man mal auf die Brust klatscht und da ist irgendwas spitzes, oder bekommt das Rad ab.
Nachteil der Jacke: Der Rückenprotektor ist sehr kurz (keine Ahnung warum die immer solche Fehler mit einbauen...) und die Größenangaben...

Hoffe, ich konnte dir weiterhelfen und ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollum104 (9. September 2013)

http://www.louis.de/index.php?partner=onmacon&topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=208925

Ich hab mir jetzt mal testweise die geholt. Macht einen grundsoliden Eindruck und der Rückenprotektor is Level 2.

Ma kuckn...


----------



## Chillisu (16. September 2013)

Hallo, habe alle möglichen Protektorenjacken ausprobiert, keine war zufriedenstellend außer die Ortho Max. Sitzt wie eine zweite Haut, verrutscht nicht, alles ist ausreichend fürs Downhill geschützt. Ich fahre aktiv Rennen und bin sehr zufrieden. Selbst die von IXS staunten, da es aussieht als wenn man nichts an hätte. Erst vor zwei Wochen hatte ich einen heftigen Sturz auf die Schulter. Die ist noch ganz, dabei ging nur das Schlüsselbein zu Bruch. Also kann ich aus Erfahrung sagen, dass System des Schaumes funktioniert echt genial. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## BikerTim97 (9. März 2014)

Huhu 
Ich bin grad auch auf der suche nach einer neuen Jacke.
Was ich brauche ist ein langer Rücken und kompartibel mit einem Leatt. Ortema hat das ja...
Wie findet ihr das?  Wie sieht das mit dem Brustpanzer aus..hat der einen? Ist das ein Soft oder Schalenprotektor?

LG Tim


----------



## JaSon78 (14. April 2015)

ollum104 schrieb:


> http://www.louis.de/index.php?partner=onmacon&topic=artnr_gr&artnr_gr=208925
> 
> Ich hab mir jetzt mal testweise die geholt. Macht einen grundsoliden Eindruck und der Rückenprotektor is Level 2.
> 
> Ma kuckn...


Link kaputt...welche war das bitte?


----------



## Rainerstoff (15. Mai 2015)

bin das ding jetzt auch eine saison gefahren. habe testweise für ein paar abfahrten das leatt getragen. passt einwandfrei, nur hat es mich grundsätzlich gestört. wo ich allerdings dem vorrredner recht geben muss, ist der schlechte brustschutz. 
ansonsten bzgl verarbeitung/sitz und schutz von rücken/schulter/arm verbgebe ich guten gewissens eine 1- (minus nur aufgrund brustschutz...)
preis lasse ich mal ausser acht, da spare ich lieber am nächsten tuning-teil...


----------



## Simon9011 (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich suche nach einer Protektorjacke und bin jetzt auf die Ortema Ortho Max Jacket gestoßen, die mir auch gut zu sein scheint. Wichtig ist mir erstmal der Schutz, anderer Seits sollte es eine dünne Jacke sein. Denn ich drehe auch Videos und da achte ich auch auf meinen Style, also  mein Aussehen. Deshalb möchte ich keine "Ritterrüstung" wenn ihr versteht was ich meine. Ich such halt eine dünne aber sichere Jacke mit guter Bewegungsfreiheit. Kann mir jemand dabei helfen ?


----------



## Rainerstoff (15. Mai 2015)

Man sieht kaum das die was drunter an hast! Schau mal bei meine videos. Auf beiden trage ich sie...


----------



## Simon9011 (15. Mai 2015)

Wenn du mir jetzt versichern kannst dass die Jacke auch gut schützt und man nicht nach jedem Sturz mit Schürfwunden und blauen Flecken aufsteht (ich mein sowas gehört dazu, aber ich will ja keine 200€ ausgeben wenn die nichts aushält) bin ich zufrieden. Aber was ich noch wissen möchte ist ob man da drunter schnell schwitzt und die Qualität gut ist, also ob die schnell verfranzt usw...
Achja coole Videos !!


----------



## Rainerstoff (16. Mai 2015)

schutz ist hervorragend. gerade am rücken, schultern und ellenbogen sind auch ausreichend geschützt! mich hats auch oft genug gelegt ohne grössere verletzungen. natürlich schützt das teil nicht vor allem, aber die eben genannten stellen werden sehr gut geschützt.
schwitzen im grunde nur am rücken, weil sich der protektor deinem rücken anschmiedet, demnach wenig luft dazwischen. das wird nirgends anders sein.

verarbeitung ist auch klasse. bei mir ist noch keine naht aufgegangen oder irgendwas ausgefranzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simon9011 (17. Mai 2015)

Also lohnen sich die >200€ für den Protektor ?


----------



## Rainerstoff (17. Mai 2015)

hätte ich das teil sonst so gelobt...?!


----------



## Simon9011 (17. Mai 2015)




----------



## bubbba (20. Juni 2015)

Kann sich jemand die Mühe machen die Schulter und Ellenbogen Protektoren rauszunehmen und mal ein Foto von den Teilen reinstellen.
Laut Ortema sind auch diese Level 2 getestet. 
Vermute dass es vorgeformte SAS- TEC sind , würde gerne die Bilder vergleichen.


----------



## vossi007 (19. November 2015)

Moin Leute,

wie sieht das denn mit der Größe aus? Laut HP von Ortema unterscheiden die nur in der Körpergröße und nicht im Körperumfang. Jetzt mess ich leider knapp 192 und bin dazu relativ schlank (knapp über 80kg) - da müsste an sich mind. XL her (oder XXL??), wie fällt dann sowas von der Größe, also Weite aus?


----------



## Rainerstoff (19. November 2015)

Bestell doch einfach. Jedwede info, ausser die person misst die selben maße, ist wohl nicht zielführend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vossi007 (30. November 2015)

hast schon recht - aber eventuell wirds ne gebraucht neue, daher die Frage.


----------



## paulderpete (6. Oktober 2019)

Welche der protektoren lassen sich denn bei der ortema Enduro rausnehmen zum waschen der Jacke?


----------



## paulderpete (6. Oktober 2019)

Will halt eine Jacke mit Level 2 Rückenschutz, der auch spitze Steine vom Brechen der Wirbel abhält, die an aber nicht nur im Winter tragen kann, ohne zu sterben, verdunsten


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Oktober 2019)

Kannst alle rausnehmen und dann das Jacket waschen. Allerdings laut Ortema offiziell nicht in der Maschine. Geht wohl aber auch. 

Ich hab die Jacke und kann mich nicht beschweren. Sitzt top und sogar auf Touren hab ich sie an. Hab mir für die Brust noch den Ortema Brustpanzer geholt. Der passt super drauf und ich merke ihn gar nicht beim Fahren.


----------



## paulderpete (7. Oktober 2019)

Da


S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Kannst alle rausnehmen und dann das Jacket waschen. Allerdings laut Ortema offiziell nicht in der Maschine. Geht wohl aber auch.
> 
> Ich hab die Jacke und kann mich nicht beschweren. Sitzt top und sogar auf Touren hab ich sie an. Hab mir für die Brust noch den Ortema Brustpanzer geholt. Der passt super drauf und ich merke ihn gar nicht beim Fahren.



danke schonmal. Deiner Aussage entnehme ich aber, dass diese brustpolster also kein richtiger Schutz schaumstoff ist und nicht mal level 1 erfüllt. Oder ist der schon OK und du hast es nur noch gegen Fels Kontakt zusätzlich an der Brust verstärkt?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Oktober 2019)

Welches Level der integrierte Brust Protektor hat kann ich dir nicht sagen. Ich hab nach meinem Unfall aufgerüstet. Bei dem Unfall hatte ich das Jacket jedoch nicht an. 

Einfach mal an Ortema schreiben, die sind sehr nett und helfen weiter.


----------



## bubbba (7. März 2020)

Nachdem ich das erste Ortho Max Jacket ( das mit Reißverschluss am Arm ) lange fahren durfte und nun schon länger das neue mit Rippen/ Brust  "Polster- Schaumstoff" fahre, gibts hier mal Kritik.

Ich bereue bis heute, das erste verkauft zu haben !
Aber nach einem Rippenbruch war klar ich muss aufrüsten, da kam das neue ganz gelegen ( Ich hätte lieber Brustpolster einnähen lassen sollen)
Um es kurz zu machen das neu STINKT. Ich habe keine Ahnung woraus das Material im Alten war, aber es war hochwertig ,wie so häufig bei neuen Produkten die den Markt betreten,  danach wird gespart.

Das neue Material stinkt sehr schnell, egal was man drunter trägt. Das war mit dem alten Jacket definitiv nicht so. Ich konnte es Freitag und Samstag im Bikepark tragen, und nur das Jersey hat so gestunken, dass man es freiwillig wechselte.

Das erinnert etwas an POC VPD  Produkte, die sehr hochpreisig, aber mit Polygiene als Antibakterielle Lösung auch sehr hochwertig waren.
Aber jetzt das Polygiene Logo verschwand, und die Protektoren stinken. 

Wenn Ihr eine Jacket habt, wo die Passform gut ist, es nicht stinkt, Ihr zufrieden seid und die Protektoren getauscht werden können. Dann behaltet es und kauft Euch für wenig Geld die entsprechenden SAS TEC Protektoren Level 2 ( Schulter, Ellenbogen, Rücken zusammen für  ca 50€) . Dann spart Ihr locker 200 Euro für  etwas Stoff, der Stinkt.


----------

